
Questionable AI photo editor FaceApp goes viral again on iOS - laurex
https://techcrunch.com/2019/07/16/ai-photo-editor-faceapp-goes-viral-again-on-ios-raises-questions-about-photo-library-access-and-clo/
======
ian0
>> You grant FaceApp a perpetual, irrevocable, nonexclusive, royalty-free,
worldwide, fully-paid, transferable sub-licensable license to use, reproduce,
modify, adapt, publish, translate, create derivative works from, distribute,
publicly perform and display your User Content and any name, username or
likeness provided in connection with your User Content in all media formats
and channels now known or later developed, without compensation to you. When
you post or otherwise share User Content on or through our Services, you
understand that your User Content and any associated information (such as your
[username], location or profile photo) will be visible to the public.

------
gambiting
"You may remember at one point it had an issue because it enabled what
amounted to digital blackface "

Can someone explain to me how is this possibly an issue. Changing someone's
skin colour in Photoshop or even lightroom is pretty easy and I don't see
anyone saying those apps have an "issue".

~~~
Angostura
From what I recall, it wasn't just changing hue - it changed features such as
nose width and mouth shape to make a photo resemble a stereotypical ethnic
face shape. I can understand who some people might find that offensive.

~~~
ralusek
Surely based off of data rather than arbitrary stereotypes? It's not like East
Asians are just stereotypically more likely to have straight black hair and
narrower eyes than a Scandinavian, that's what a model would gather if trained
in an entirely unbiased manner. Wider noses and larger lips are not offensive
features, they're just features. An unbiased model would associate those as
more common characteristics among black people in the same way that it would
associate darker skin pigment...as a non offensive pattern.

------
panpanna
You pictures are sent to their servers for processing.

Is this the real business model of the app?

